# India - immunisations needed & Others things??



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there lovely people.

We have looked at surrogacy on and off but finally looks like we have chosen an egg donor. However she wilol be travelling to India in the 1st week of May. This means we need to do the following before we go:

Apply for a Visa (is it a medical one at the moment? What documents will we need in order to apply? Also, how long will it take for us to get the VISA's? Will we have them in time?

Also, immunisations? Which ones will we need as UK residents going to India - and how long in advance do we need to get these done - the clinic is in Gujarat http://ivf-surrogate.com/

I am just worried about timings and whether we will have enough time to get the above sorted in time...

Is there anything else I need to be thinking about??

Eggtastic xxx ps a very excited eggtastic


----------



## Lallu (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Eggtastic,

I am very happy for you.
For the medical visa you need the notarized  surrogacy agreement, wedding certificate, letter from the clinic stating that they are a registered clinic, letter from the Indian clinic saying that you will have the treatment from such date to such date, letter from your uk doctor, a letter from the High Commission, letter from you explaining your reason for surrogacy, 2 visa sized photos 50x50, Visa application form.
The visa will take 2 or 3 weeks and at the moment they only give 3 months visa.
It is now required that once you go to India you resisted with the FFRO even if you are there for less then 3 months.They will give you a piece of paper that you will need to include in the documents once you take the baby home. Once you are there they request pretty much all the documents that you have submitted for the medical visa so do a copy and bring it with you to India.
They are very strict with the wedding certificate, when we were there, there was a couple who really struggle to submit a copy if  the wedding certificate as they did not bring it to India. They asked a neighbor to get into their home in USA and e-mail it to them. Poor things they had a very stressful time. 
Immunization, it is better to ask your GP, I think it is about 4 weeks before traveling. If I remember well is typhoid, hepatitis,tetanus and depending where you are going malaria tablets.
Be careful what you eat, every time I go to India I always have the hand disinfectant in my bag.
Good luck!


----------



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Lallu

Thanks for your response.  You have seen my pm to you.  Not quite sure of the idea of going to India afterall.  Thank you  for your message x


----------

